# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  συμβιωση κοκατιλ

## stelioscockatiel

καλησπερα εχω εδω και 2 μηνες ανα αρσενικο κοκατιλ...το οποιο εχει μεγαλη εξελιξη στο θεμα εξημερωσης καθεται πανω μου συνεχεια οταν του λεω ερχεται και ολα μια χαρα...απο την στιγμη που του πηρα μια τη θυληκια η οποια ειναι 4 με 5 μηνων.ειναι μικρη
δηλαδη...εχει αρχησει ο παλιος να γινετε επιθετικος αρκετα μπορω να πω.
δεν ερχεται καν στο χερι μου...τσιμπαει με το παραμικρο,και υνηγαει συνεσια την καινουργια..ουτε να φαει δεν την αφηνει καλα*
καλα.τα εχω στο ιδιο κλουβι βεβαια...πειτε την γνωμη σας.γιατι εχει γινει επιθετικος?μηπως πρεπει να τα χωρισω?απλα ειναι ηδη αυτες τις μερες μαζι και λεω μηπως τωρα δεν κανει να τα χωρισω αφου μπηκαν απο την αρχη στο ιδιο κλουβι..περιμενω να ακουσω γνωμες..

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα. Αν ήμουν στη θέση εγώ θα τα χώριζα τα πουλιά. Μπορεί να αποβεί μοιραίο για το θηλυκό. Αρχικά, θα πρότεινα να βάλεις περισσότερα μπολ φαγητού και ποτίστρες αντιδιαμετρικά στο κλουβί, ώστε το καθένα να έχει το δικό του και να μην οξύνονται οι διαμάχες μεταξύ τους. Αν το αρσενικό συνεχίσει να προσπαθεί να επιβληθεί, τότε χώρισε τα για λίγο. Βάλε τα κλουβιά δίπλα δίπλα ώστε να αρχίσουν να συνηθίζουν το ένα το άλλο. Είναι λογικό το αρσενικό να αντιδρά έτσι, αφού θεωρεί το νέο μέλος εισβολέα και όχι παρέα. Θα πρέπει να γνωριστούν και ποιος ξέρει, ίσως στο μέλλον γίνουν και ζευγάρι!!

Διάβασε αυτά για αρχή και πιστεύω πολλές απορίες θα σου λυθούν:

_(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus
(7) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού_

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χρόνια Πολλά Χριστός ΑΝέστη !!
Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ευθύμη και θα σου πώ με μία λέξη αυτό που έπρεπε να κάνεις εξ αρχής και δεν έκανες "Καραντίνα" , είναι μαγική λέξη και κρύβει και διορθώνει πολλά !!!
Διάβασε το σχετικό άρθρο που σου παράθεσε ο Ευθύμης παραπάνω (το πρώτο είναι) και πράξε ανάλογα !!!
Θα θελαμε να μας συστήσεις και τα μικρά σου να δούμε κιόλας αν όντως είναι αρσενικό και θηλυκό!! :: 
Να τα χαίρεσαι!!
Θα ήθελα να δείς και αυτά τα τρία εξίσου σημαντικά άρθρα για τα κοκατίλ :
*Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός**Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel**Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας*

----------


## geo_ilion

πριν την βαλεις την μικρουλα στο κλουβι του αρσενικου επρεπε να εχειν γνωριστει πριν 
δηλαδη τι θελω να πω σε αλλο κλουβακι στον ιδιο χωρο απο αποσταση και σιγα σιγα να ερθουν ολο και πιο κοντα και μετα απο λιγες μερες στο ιδιο κλουβι 
νομιζω ηπαρχει και θεμα στο φορουμ σχετικο

----------


## stelioscockatiel

καλησπερα παιδια και ευχαριστω πολυ..τα χωρισα απο εχτες...νομιζω ειμαστε σε καλυτερο δρομο ο μεγαλος δεν τσιμπαει πλεον.η μικργ τρωει και πινει λιγο παραπανω απο πριν που τα ειχα μαζι.νομιζω δεν την αφηνε ο μεγαλος να δαει...αλλα και παλι μου φενεται οτι δεν τρωει και δεν πινει πολυ...και καθεται με το κεφαλι κατω συνεχεια και κλινει τα ματια σαν να θελει να κοιμηθει...μπορει να ειναι και στρεσαρισμενη βεβαια απο ολο το θεμα που περασε...!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μάλιστα ! Δεν ξέρω αν είναι στρες ή αν της έκανε κακό τελικά ο αρσενικός αλλά θα ήθελα προλυπτικά να απαντήσεις σε ότι σου λέει το παρακάτω άρθρο :
*Γιατί ο χρόνος δεν είναι μόνο χρήμα.*

----------


## stelioscockatiel

διατροφη συσκευασμενη τροφη,κεχρι,σουπιοκοκκαλο σπορακια και βρωμη
νερο:αλλαζετε 2 φορες την ημερα αλλα πριν την αλλαγη πλενεται με μιλοξιδο
συμπεριφορα:ειναι νοχελικο καθεται σκυφτο και κανει σαν να κοιμαται...κλινει τα ματια του.
καθαρισμα κουβιου:αν οχι 4 φορες την εβδομαδα 3 σιγουρα...
κοπρανα:ειμαι αλο κινητο και ειναι δυκολα να ανεβασω φοτο..θα σας τα περιγραψω.ειναι πρασινα σαν δοιαρια απλα εχει πολλα υγρα γτ οταν ερθει αυτη η ωρα που την βλεπω να πινει νερο...πινει πανω απο δεκα φορες..δεν ειναι κιτρινοασπρα παντως...
και την κοιλιτσα του δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να την δω...γτ αν παω να την πιασω κραζει και τσιμπαει...και δεν θελω να την στρεσαρω κι αλλο.ειναι που ειναι...αυτα παιδια...σας ακουω τωρα!!
διαμονη:μενει στο δωματιο μου σε κλουβα μεγαλη αλλα μονη της.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Όταν θα μπορείς ανέβασε φωτογραφίες με τις κουτσουλιές της!
Έτσι όπως της περιεγραψες δεν  μου φαίνονται φυσιολογικές! 
Αν δεν έχουμε κάποια εικόνα του προβλήματος Δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε συγκεκριμένα ... 
Δράσε άμεσα !! 
Αναμένουμε λοιπόν!

----------


## stelioscockatiel



----------


## jk21

καποιες φυσιολογικες ,καποιες προβληματικες 

το να ειναι κατω με το κεφαλι οπως λες και να εχει διαθεση υπνου δειχνει ασθενεια 

ψαξε αμεσα για cosumix σε κτηνιατρικα ειδη ή cotrim σιροπι σε φαρμακεια ή αν δεν βρεις κανενα ,τοτε tabernil centamicina απο κτηνιατρικα ή πετ σοπ 

και μια συρριγκα του 1 ml απο φαρμακειο

----------


## stelioscockatiel

σημερα διχνει καλυτερα...της κανω θεραπεια για τα εντερικα και εχει ανεβει αρκετα μπορω να πω...αν δω και πεσει παλι θα το ψαξω...θυληκο δεν είναι...για θυληκο το πηρα...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πανέμορφη-ος δεν ξέρω μιας και είναι μικρό 4 μηνών !!!
Αλλά  είναι πολύ ωραίο πουλάκι ...

Στέλιο τί θέραπεία για εντερικά κάνεις ? Ποιό φάρμακο της δίνεις ? Πες μας ποσότητα και συχνότητα χορήγησης !!
Μην πέσουν 500 φάρμακα μαζί !

Για το στομαχάκι της θα μπορούσες να έβραζες λίγη ρίγανη και αφού κρύωνε να της έδινες να πιεί , κάνει καλό !!!

----------


## stelioscockatiel

furazolidon-t κανω και στα 2 μαζι.κτηνίατρος μου το ειπε, ειναι μικρες καψουλες και τις σπαω σε 4 δοσεις. την θεραπεια την εκανα για 3 μερες τωρα και σημερα τελος. πως καταλαβες την ηλικια του?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εμ εσύ δεν είπες σε κάποιο προηγούμενο ποστ ότι είναι μικρό 4-5 μηνών ?
Μπορεί να κανω και λάθος και να μην είδα σωστά!  Χαχαχχα
Γενικά για την ηλικία σίγουρα ξέρεις αν φοράει δακτυλίδι !!

----------


## stelioscockatiel

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα...καταλαβ  ..παντως φενεται μικρο!χαχαχ

----------

